# The Sun Rose This Morning Over a Winter Wonderland



## quads (Dec 27, 2009)

I only call it a Winter Wonderland because there was just enough snow to make it pretty, but not enough to shovel my roof off or plow!







A stack of firewood, lightly decorated.






Almost like a white tunnel.






Delicately hanging in the balance, until the first breeze.






Even though it was a little cold and nippley, it was too nice of a morning to pass on my normal exercise routine.






The beginning of another stack.






The wind started to blow and the Winter Wonderland began to fall apart.


----------



## Shari (Dec 27, 2009)

I see Santa didn't swing your way to snitch back his bobsled!  Very pretty pics - thanks for sharing!

Shari


----------



## hareball (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats a nice slice of heaven you have there


----------



## webbie (Dec 27, 2009)

We had fog this morning because of all the rain last night melting the snow...but it cleared up this afternoon - so much so that the moon is clearly visible......and even more clear with a 10x zoom


----------



## quads (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice Moon picture!  Lots of detail.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 27, 2009)

Quads the pictures keep getting better and better, did you get more snow? 

Zap


----------



## Dix (Dec 28, 2009)

I always hate it when the snow falls of of the branches.


----------



## quads (Dec 28, 2009)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> I always hate it when the snow falls of of the branches.


Especially when it goes down the back of your shirt!


----------



## quads (Dec 28, 2009)

Zap, yes we got a little more, about 3.5 inches of really light fluffy snow.  Quite a bit of what we had before melted with all the rain on Christmas.  As of today we got about 8-10 inches on the ground, most of it icy and hard.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 28, 2009)

great pictures
38  °F here. stove overheating the house
You got snow, we got rain. 
Snow melting & running in the downspouts so it can freeze up. 

Quad: Keep your trails open, your boots dry & your saw sharp 
Thanks for the pics


----------



## gzecc (Dec 28, 2009)

Quads, your a pretty good photographer. Have you done it much, besides here?


----------



## North of 60 (Dec 28, 2009)

Keep keeping it simple Quads. Thats the only way to live. Looks wonderful. Cheers   
N of 60


----------



## quads (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks!  I'm not really a very good photographer.  Once in awhile a pretty scene may come across my lens, but it doesn't have much to do with me.

I bought my first camera in 1998.  It was a digital Mavica floppy disc camera.  I had never owned a camera before that, and have never owned a film camera.  It didn't interest me.  Since then I have taken approximately 30,000 pictures, not counting the terrible ones that I deleted.

Dad and Mom were both amateur photographers.  I had absolutely no interest in it, and still don't like to have my picture taken.  Dad always did slide photography, starting in about 1950.  Mom did prints.  Every year they won prizes in the local contests, at the county fairs around the area, etc.  Dad did weddings and things like that.  He was a people photographer.  He would photograph landscapes and objects, but he always preferred to have people standing in front of the scene.  Mom photographed both people and scenes.  I don't take many pictures of people.  I like landscapes and objects and if I do photograph a person, I never pose them but would rather catch them acting natural.

More than you ever wanted to know!


----------



## gzecc (Dec 28, 2009)

You obviously know how to take a picture. You grew up around it.  You know what looks good! You have a good eye. Some of those could be postcards.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 29, 2009)

That little bit of snow makes the world look better. As always, great pictures.


----------



## jadm (Dec 29, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I'm not really a very good photographer.  Once in awhile a pretty scene may come across my lens, but it doesn't have much to do with me.
> 
> I bought my first camera in 1998.  It was a digital Mavica floppy disc camera.  I had never owned a camera before that, and have never owned a film camera.  It didn't interest me.  Since then I have taken approximately 30,000 pictures, not counting the terrible ones that I deleted.
> 
> ...



I have been loving all the pictures you post here.  You do indeed have an eye for it.  

My oldest sister does photos similar to yours and started a small business making cards out of them. (More a hobby than an income source.  You know, the desire to share what she has captured with others.)  Some are just too gorgeous to send!  She does landscapes like you do.  Just the simple things caught at a unique angle that make you look at something in new way.  Will get up in the middle of the night to capture night scenes or early morning scenes too.  I just drool when I see them and want them all!

Anyway, thanks for sharing and please keep them coming.


----------



## quads (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks again!  I don't do anything with my pictures, other than share them here after uploading.  Sometimes I e-mail a few to my brothers and sister.  I do also enjoy taking pictures of the night sky (star clusters, constellations, etc.) but I haven't made any new ones of those for a couple months now.


----------

